# Spoiler tags



## jonesy (Jan 24, 2017)

Do we have working spoiler tags here at the moment?

I was looking at some older threads and noticed that the old tags all seem to be broken.



Spoiler



This is a spoiler.



[sblock]This is also a spoiler.[/sblock]

Ah. The [sblock] at least is working.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 13, 2017)

One tag works on browsers, but not the app (tapatalk).
The other tag works on the app, but not desktop.

Previously this wasn't much of a problem, but I think the number of users using the ENWorld app has skyrocketed. 

*Solution:* always use both tags. It's the only way to actually spoiler-protect your text.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2017)

The 



Spoiler



one (the one which blacks out text unless you mouseover it) doesn't work on touchscreen devices, as they have no mouseover function. That's why mouseover spoilers are generally discouraged these days.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 22, 2017)

Morrus said:


> The spoiler one (the one which blacks out text unless you mouseover it) doesn't work on touchscreen devices, as they have no mouseover function. That's why mouseover spoilers are generally discouraged these days.



Could you explain your point a bit more, Morrus, especially since your post does not appear to line up with my own conclusion ("use both")?

PS Reading this thread using your app. Of the two tags in the first post, sblock does nothing, while spoiler results in a big functional button (on my smartphone) I can touch to reveal spoilers.

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2017)

CapnZapp said:


> Could you explain your point a bit more, Morrus, especially since your post does not appear to line up with my own conclusion ("use both")?
> 
> PS Reading this thread using your app. Of the two tags in the first post, sblock does nothing, while spoiler results in a big functional button (on my smartphone) I can touch to reveal spoilers.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app




Whichever one is the blackout one doesn’t work. The one which does the spoiler button does. Can’t remember which is which offhand.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 24, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Whichever one is the blackout one doesn’t work. The one which does the spoiler button does. Can’t remember which is which offhand.



Are we talking about the same thing?

One tag works on desktop, and the other in the app.

There is no single tag that works both on desktop and app. 

Just to be on the same page here, could you confirm that you see this too?

Now, perhaps what you're talking about is instead that the tag that works on the app ruins the mobile browser experience somehow? 

(I haven't visited the site using a mobile browser since I found the EN World app, so that is a guess)

In that case, if I understand you correctly, there is *no* tag (or combination of tags) that can be recommended, that works on all platforms? 





Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2017)

Goodness knows. I couldn’t make head nor tails of that! 

We only support one type of spoiler tag

The thing that makes a blacked out mouseover spoiler is not active on EN World.

The thing which makes a button which opens a box with spoilers in it is active.

I can’t recall offhand which tag it is. Either sblock or spoiler. One is active the other is not.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 25, 2017)

No, one works on desktop browsers but not in the app.

The other works in the app but not on desktop browsers.

It sounds like recommending everybody to use both tags is the way to go.

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 25, 2017)

Adding to say I just checked. Here in the app the spoiler tag is functional while sblock does nothing (per the first post).

Edit: the EN World app, that is. (Am I right to assume this is really a specialized Tapatalk app?)

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 25, 2017)

And using the browser sblock works while spoiler does nothing. (I have Samsung, Chrome and Firefox on my phone)

Mind you, using the mobile skin the button that appears isn't working properly. 

Only if I disable that / request the desktop version does it become functional, revealing the spoiler text when touched.

Hope that helps, Morrus!

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (Dec 25, 2017)

Spoiler



What does this do in the app?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 25, 2017)

Hmm. That must be something created by Tapatalk. It’s not part of EN World’s vb code.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 25, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What does this do in the app?



Works perfectly  

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (Dec 25, 2017)

Well it’s nothing to do with us. Must be inbuilt into Tapatalk. It’s not one of our codes.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 26, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Well it’s nothing to do with us.



Except the app is called "EN World" and I downloaded it after you promoted it... 

Anyway, there's no reason to focus on whose responsibility which tag is.

I'm just trying to make you see an opportunity here: by recommending everybody to use both tags at the same time they can protect their spoilers from all* kinds of readers, including the growing(?) number of app users  

Cheers, Z

*) apparently(?) with the unfortunate exception of mobile skin users



Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2017)

CapnZapp said:


> Except the app is called "EN World" and I downloaded it after you promoted it...




Other than the name and logo, it’s just Tapatalk.


----------



## CapnZapp (Dec 26, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Other than the name and logo, it’s just Tapatalk.



So, both tags it is then, yeah?

Sent from my C6603 using EN World mobile app


----------

